# Boardman CX Pro or Jamis Nova Pro.. or..?



## mistermark (21 Jul 2013)

Hey Guys

I'm about to buy my first big lad's bike, and have settled on a Cyclo as I've done some touring before (on a KHS racing MTB) and would like to throw a rack on it, but would also like to get into road bikes.. so i figure an aluminium frame cyclo would tick both boxes, right?

I've done a bit of research and it comes down to the Boardman, at just over 1000 British pounds (Wiggle)... or a Jamis Nova Pro, down to 1665 (at Evans).

The sizing of the Jamis may be better (i'm 170-171 and that fits 168 - 174, while the in stock Boardman is 163-170), and the Jamis also has Di2 technology.. which is a whole new world for me.. but there are few reviews around of the Jamis, while people love that Boardman bike (and it does look better!)

I'll mostly use it for road, with touring and some off-road tracks at times.

Any help for me please? Other bike options also appreciated if you prefer them..

Many thanks


----------



## theFire (23 Jul 2013)

I love my Boardman Pro. Changed the CX tyres for road ones, put a rack on and use it for commuting mostly.

Done some long rides on it with a bit of off road.

Its pretty light / fast and the SRAM Force components are pretty nice. The BB7 brakes took a bit of bedding in but they are pretty good now.

Where abouts are you? Because Wiggle wont sell you one if you are in the UK.

I cant comment on the Jamis but it looks pretty nice too!


----------



## Milzy (23 Jul 2013)

As a Boardman fanboy I can say the Jamis is better but you're paying for it to be. Jamis good Make by the USA. You can't fault the Legend Chris Boardman though.


----------



## mistermark (25 Jul 2013)

actually i am in china mate, so i can buy the boardman, but would then need to pay import duty here.. which is deterring me. i heard they might release a higher spec version in the uk, but strange its not available in the brands' home country hey.. i had never heard of jamis before, but i do try to avoid US culture


----------



## mistermark (25 Jul 2013)

Milzy said:


> ... the Jamis is better but you're paying for it to be.


Yeah I think so, through was wondering just how good electronic shifting is.. inc its durability. Not keen on more dangling wires I can see in the photo.. but otherwise it seems a great bike


----------



## Milzy (25 Jul 2013)

mistermark said:


> Yeah I think so, through was wondering just how good electronic shifting is.. inc its durability. Not keen on more dangling wires I can see in the photo.. but otherwise it seems a great bike


 
I know a guy who is a top classic rider & has some serious kit but says he'll never go electronic shifting.


----------



## mustang1 (22 Aug 2013)

Milzy said:


> As a Boardman fanboy I can say the Jamis is better but you're paying for it to be. Jamis good Make by the USA. You can't fault the Legend Chris Boardman though.


 
What makes the Jamis better?


----------

